# Pejorative name for Americans?



## la_cavalière

The French are called "frogs" and the Brits "rosbif." Is there a pejorative name among the French for Americans?


----------



## Auryn

Les Amerloques
Les Ricains


----------



## la_cavalière

Auryn said:
			
		

> Les Amerloques


 
Cela signifie....?


----------



## emma42

A question: Foxfirebrand said in the "dago" thread that "Yankee" was offensive. Is it, in your avis?

I have found amerlo and amerlot in my Oxford French Dico


----------



## timpeac

emma42 said:
			
		

> A question: Foxfirebrand said in the "dago" thread that "Yankee" was offensive. Is it, in your avis?


This has been discussed before somewhere, maybe in the English forum - I think it just means literally "southerner" in US talk and therefore some Americans are surprised to find that in the UK we use it to refer to all Americans. However, it's not meant nastily. Well I don't mean it that way in any case. I will call a Yank a Yank and he calls me a Brit.


----------



## la_cavalière

emma42 said:
			
		

> A question: Foxfirebrand said in the "dago" thread that "Yankee" was offensive. Is it, in your avis?


 
I don't think "Yankee" is offensive in and of itself, and it certainly wasn't offensive originally -- but it is now used in a pejorative way in many contexts.


----------



## Auryn

la_cavalière said:
			
		

> Cela signifie....?



"-oque" est juste un diminutif péjoratif. On le trouve aussi dans Chinetoque (Chinois) ou vioque (vieux).


----------



## emma42

I know, Tim, it doesn't seem to  be perjorative per se in BE.  It would depend on tone of voice and context.  My mum remembers the war and talks of "yanks" _very _fondly.  But Foxfirebrand definitely said it was insulting.


----------



## la_cavalière

timpeac said:
			
		

> This has been discussed before somewhere, maybe in the English forum - I think it just means literally "southerner" in US talk and therefore some Americans are surprised to find that in the UK we use it to refer to all Americans. However, it's not meant nastily. Well I don't mean it that way in any case. I will call a Yank a Yank and he calls me a Brit.


 
When you think of Yankee, you don't think of southerner, you think of the people who live in the *northeast (New England).* But Yankee can also be used as a name for any American.


----------



## timpeac

emma42 said:
			
		

> I know, Tim, it doesn't seem to be perjorative per se in BE. It would depend on tone of voice and context. My mum remembers the war and talks of "yanks" _very _fondly. But Foxfirebrand definitely said it was insulting.


Well, I suppose there is potentially a gap between what is meant as insulting and what is taken as insulting. FFB may find the term insulting - which is certainly relevant (and interesting, and surprising) - but that doesn't mean that when I use the term I mean it to be insulting.


----------



## timpeac

la_cavalière said:
			
		

> When you think of Yankee, you don't think of southerner, you think of the people who live in the *northeast (New England).* But Yankee can also be used as a name for any American.


Oh sorry, I must have mixed up my Norths and Souths. You're all Yank(ee)s to me!


----------



## RichardMarcJ

In slang, those from the North are 'Yankees' and those from the South are 'Rebels,' among other things.


----------



## emma42

Do people still call people from the south, "Rebels"?

So, there seems to be consensus that "yankee" is not pejorative per se, but it depends on context etc.?


----------



## la_cavalière

emma42 said:
			
		

> Do people still call people from the south, "Rebels"?
> 
> So, there seems to be consensus that "yankee" is not pejorative per se, but it depends on context etc.?


 
Right, although I can't say I want to be called a Yankee -- because I know it often conjures up a certain negative image.

Do French people object to being called "frogs"?

No, Southerners aren't really called "rebels" anymore, except maybe for some sports team mascots. Some Southerners, though, are still quite proud of their Confederate heritage, flying the Confederate flag, etc. It's a politically and racially dicey issue, though.


----------



## emma42

I need to just say that I canot now find FFB's post and I am very worried that I have misquoted him.  If I have, I offer a thousand apologies.


----------



## bluecalypso

I currently live in the UK and was rarely called 'frog' or 'froggy'. I even used the term as a ice breaker when I was introduced to new people at work or even in my classes. So, some of my British friends told me I should be offended by it. Well, I think it all depends of the context and how the term is used. As I am the first one to make fun of it, I guess it looses all is prejorative  aspect. Some other French people may take it in the wrong way, I don't know...


----------



## emma42

I don't think "frog" is that nasty.  It certainly doesn't compare with "n****r", and I think "frog" is becoming rather outdated.  I would not, however, use it towards a French person unless it was a friend and I knew that friend would just find it funny.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Sorry Emma17, could you explain what did you call "n****r"?  
(replace the stars by letters, please  )


----------



## emma42

Coucou!  It is a bit like "nègre", tu comprends?


----------



## bluecalypso

I think you can use 'frog' /'froggy' with ease, I really doubt that one of my snail eater colleague will be offended by this. ;-) Well we are a bet suceptible sometismes so. I am not sure what "n****r" refers to so.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

emma42 said:
			
		

> Coucou! It is a bit like "nègre", tu comprends?


OK. But why can't you write  "nigger" (got it?) but can write  "nègre"???
And what about this comparison between frog and  nigger? Did you want to say frog is not as rude for French as  nigger is for black people?


----------



## bluecalypso

I am curious. Do the Americans have other nickname for the French, after frenchies and frogs? My British colleagues suffer a lack of inspiration at the moment. We are playing scrabble during our break time. Each of us have to come up with the worst nicknames...;-)


----------



## Benjy

cheese eating surrender monkey was something i have heard. in this forum too.


----------



## emma42

Oh Karine!  I understood that "nègre" was equivalent to "negro", not the other word.  Am I wrong?  Yes, you are right in your understanding of what I wanted to say.  I might write "N", but I am on "post quick reply" and I would want to put some "warning signs" up.


----------



## marget

I don't think most Americans have a problem with "Yankee". One of New York's baseball teams is called the New York Yankees, so it's not a term we have to shun. I, of course, can only speak for myself and maybe those from the northeast. I live just 100 miles away form New York.
We even have a song referring to Yankee Doodle. You can check the following site for a little explanation. 
http://www.contemplator.com/america/ydoodle.html


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

emma42 said:
			
		

> Oh Karine! I understood that "nègre" was equivalent to "negro", not the other word. Am I wrong? Yes, you are right in your understanding of what I wanted to say. I might write "N", but I am on "post quick reply" and I would want to put some "warning signs" up.


 I always thought nigger in English was as offensive as nègre in French... And I think I'm not wrong. 
Both terms are used by racist people.


----------



## bluecalypso

Thanks Benjy, I like the cheese eating surrender! The last one I heard was Walking Camembert so. ;-) Merci encore.


----------



## emma42

Oh, Ok, that is useful to know.  In British English we have  negro and   nigger  and, although both are pejorative, the latter is far worse.  You do not have the distinction in French, then?


----------



## Yul

My two cents: don't forget "Gringo", you guys!
Yul


----------



## mariposita

Here in Spain they call us yanquis, too. I don't find it offensive in the least. I never heard the term in the US--other than for the baseball team and the song--until I moved briefly to the south. I didn't have a southern accent (being from the Midwest) and many people called me a yankee--some in a quite derogatory tone. There, a yankee was anyone who wasn't from the south.


----------



## emma42

Oh, yes, Americans are often called "late" or teased about being late (because they came "late" into the two world wars).  Is is the same in France?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

emma42 said:
			
		

> Oh, Ok, that is useful to know. In British English we have  negro and   nigger and, although both are pejorative, the latter is far worse. You do not have the distinction in French, then?


Let's post a new thread about it.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

emma42 said:
			
		

> Oh, yes, Americans are often called "late" or teased about being late (because they came "late" into the two world wars). Is is the same in France?


Les tardifs ? I never heard this...


----------



## Joelline

emma42 said:
			
		

> Oh, yes, Americans are often called "late" or teased about being late (because they came "late" into the two world wars). Is is the same in France?


 
Wow!   That one hit below the belt!  Especially on Memorial day in the US (officially tomorrow, but celebrated all weekend)!

Onto other, safer matters:
"Yankee" can be used in AE to refer to anyone who lives north of the Mason-Dixon line (the dividing line between N. and S. during our Civil War).

I would be surprised if most Americans would be offended to be called a Yankee (of course, context is all!).

The French are often called "Frenchies" in the US.

I can't remember if anyone said the Brits (!) are also called "Limies" (did I spell that right?).  I've always wondered where that nickname came from.


----------



## emma42

Joelline, I am so sorry if I offended you. I did not realise it was Memorial Day and if I had remembered, I would have said something about it alongside that post.

It is usually said in a good-natured way, if that makes any difference.

Limies comes from the practice of English soldiers being issued with limes and other citrus to ward off scurvy.

I am really sorry if I offended you.


----------



## rsweet

I agree with Joelline that Yankee is not perceived as negative per se, but nobody yells, "American go home." It's "Yankee go home!"


----------



## emma42

That is true, but so is "I love the Yanks, they are so friendly".


----------



## Joelline

Emma42,

It's OK, I know you didn't do it deliberately. I'm sorry for over-reacting. I'm just a bit touchy about such things today.  Sorry for over-reacting.

Joelline


----------



## polaire

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> OK. But why can't you write "n_____" (got it?) but can write "nègre"???
> And what about this comparison between frog and n____? Did you want to say frog is not as rude for French than n____ is for black people?




"Frog" is a somewhat rude/disrespectful/slightly mocking term.  Mostly it's used in jest.

*MAKE NO MISTAKE, THE "N" WORD IS IN NO WAY COMPARABLE to "frog."  *It is extremely offensive to many people and you use it only at the peril of gravely upsetting someone.


----------



## Auryn

Joelline said:
			
		

> Wow!   That one hit below the belt!  Especially on Memorial day in the US (officially tomorrow, but celebrated all weekend)!


_On nous critique, on nous éreinte,
              On est les Ricains, les Amerlos,
              Mais on est venu chez vous sans une plainte,
              Et sans regrets, nous sommes entrés dans l'eau._

Les fleurs de la mémoire


----------



## Joelline

Auryn,

Merci du fond du coeur!  Je vais traduire le poème et l'envoyer aux petits de la famille le 6 juin.  Leur arrière grand-oncle reste à la Cimitière Américaine à Cambridge en Angleterre.  Nous parlions justement de lui aujourd'hui.  

Joelline


----------



## polaire

marget said:
			
		

> I don't think most Americans have a problem with "Yankee". One of New York's baseball teams is called the New York Yankees, so it's not a term we have to shun. I, of course, can only speak for myself and maybe those from the northeast. I live just 100 miles away form New York.
> We even have a song referring to Yankee Doodle. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget the movie "A Yank at Oxford" and Mark Twain's "A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court."
> 
> The word "Yankee" and it's abbreviation, "Yank," are not perjorative terms. It is possible that Southerners of say, 50 years ago, or earlier might have used those terms with some contempt in regard to Americans who lived in the Northeast or New England.
> 
> BTW, in America one doesn't hear "Yankee" used in conversation the way one hears "Frog," although I've only heard "Frog" used as a joke or with grudging respect.


----------



## emma42

And "Yanks" with Richard Gere.


----------



## Auryn

Joelline said:
			
		

> Auryn,
> 
> Merci du fond du coeur!  Je vais traduire le poème et l'envoyer aux petits de la famille le 6 juin.  Leur arrière grand-oncle reste à la Cimitière Américaine à Cambridge en Angleterre.  Nous parlions justement de lui aujourd'hui.
> 
> Joelline



Oui, c'est un superbe poème, très émouvant. 

Je vais souvent à Cambridge, je suis peut-être passée près de ce cimetière...


----------



## vince

There's a famous saying (attributed to E.B. White) which goes:
_To foreigners, a Yankee is an American.__To Americans, a Yankee is a Northerner.__To Easterners, a Yankee is a New Englander.__To New Englanders, a Yankee is a Vermonter.__And in Vermont, a Yankee is somebody who eats pie for breakfast._ ---

I heard that Australians call Americans "seppos" (for septic tank), but I have no idea how common this term is. They also call British people "poms".

Canadians may be called "canucks" but this is not pejorative.


----------



## polaire

vince said:
			
		

> There's a famous saying (attributed to E.B. White) which goes:
> _To foreigners, a Yankee is an American.__To Americans, a Yankee is a Northerner.__To Easterners, a Yankee is a New Englander.__To New Englanders, a Yankee is a Vermonter.__And in Vermont, a Yankee is somebody who eats pie for breakfast._ ---
> 
> I heard that Australians call Americans "seppos" (for septic tank), but I have no idea how common this term is. They also call British people "poms".
> 
> Canadians may be called "canucks" but this is not pejorative.



The above is very funny.  I _have_ heard people make those fine distinctions about Yankees.

I assumed that "Canuck" isn't perjorative.  Isn't there a Canadian hockey team called the ___ "Canucks"?  I assume they play the ___ "Maple Leafs."  (Shouldn't it be "Leaves"?)

I imagine the Canucks aren't too happy about the way they're portrayed in South Park.  But we make up for that by watching "Slings and Arrows," which is a good show.

Polaire
(Evidemment, total sports illiterate)


----------



## vince

Vancouver Canucks is the hockey team
The Toronto NHL (National Hockey League) team is the Toronto Maple Leafs. No, it's not "Leaves" for some reason.

Most Canadians know that Matt Stone and Trey Parker are just being humorous in their TV show. Family Guy and Simpsons have also made fun of Canadians.


----------



## TRG

Bonjour à tous-
The term yankee is still used as a mild pejorative by people from those states that fought against the north in the Civil War (in the south, called The War Between The States). They also use it in a friendly way to tease you if you live in the south and are from the north as I am. The N word, on the other hand, is never, never, never uttered in polite company. It is always referred to as the N word. However, it is also not uncommon for African-Americans to refer to each other using the N word, but again not in polite company. It is more street talk. As with everthing else here in the forum, context is all important.

I'm sure there are many other slang terms for white Americans such as gringo and cracker, but I haven't been keeping up. 

TRG


----------



## polaire

TRG said:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous-
> The term yankee is still used as a mild pejorative by people from those states that fought against the north in the Civil War (in the south, called The War Between The States). They also use it in a friendly way to tease you if you live in the south and are from the north as I am. The N word, on the other hand, is never, never, never uttered in polite company. It is always referred to as the N word. However, it is also not uncommon for *[some]* African-Americans to refer to each other using the N word, but again not in polite company. It is more street talk. As with everthing else here in the forum, context is all important.
> 
> I'm sure there are many other slang terms for white Americans such as gringo and cracker, but I haven't been keeping up.
> 
> TRG


I agree with you, but wanted to add that many African Americans think it's extremely offensive to use the "N word" in _*any *_context, no matter the color of the participants.  It's a controversial issue, and as is the case whenever one is speaking a foreign language, it's important to be extremely sensitive about this.  In addition, many Americans do not think that the N word is comparable to other perjorative ethnic terms, and "gringo" and "cracker" are not seriously perjorative terms -- they're mainly used in jest, when you hear them at all.  I don't think I've heard either outside of a movie, come to think about it.


----------



## polaire

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> OK. But why can't you write "n___" (got it?) but can write "nègre"???
> And what about this comparison between frog and n___r? Did you want to say frog is not as rude for French than n___ is for black people?




* I've posted on this already, but I have to say that the original wording of this post was shocking.*  I assumed that the poster did not intend to give offense.  Still, this is much worse than say, an English speaker using "baiser" in the wrong context in French.


----------



## polaire

vince said:
			
		

> Vancouver Canucks is the hockey team
> The Toronto NHL (National Hockey League) team is the Toronto Maple Leafs. No, it's not "Leaves" for some reason.
> 
> Most Canadians know that Matt Stone and Trey Parker are just being humorous in their TV show. Family Guy and Simpsons have also made fun of Canadians.



Thank you.  Glad the "other North Americans" aren't offended.  I've never understood why SP always depicts Canadians with flapping mouths.  Oh well.


----------



## emma42

polaire, I think this was a misunderstanding between Karine and me.  Some people have spelled out the word  "n****r" in postings, usually with a warning symbol.  I think some people are of the opinion that we should be able to spell out any word as we are in the business of discussing language.  A misunderstanding arose between Karine and I for the very reason that I did not spell out the "N" word in English.

I know that forer@s  have different views on the explicit spelling out of words, such as the "N" word.  I suspect there have been threads on it's use in these Fora too.

Do you think we should never spell it out in a discussion of it?


----------



## french4beth

In addition to the above...

I'm not offended by 'Yankee' (or 'Yanqui', south of the US border... or 'norte-americano' for that matter).

Found here http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?l=y:


> Yankee... 1638, a name applied disparagingly by Du. settlers in New Amsterdam (New York) to English colonists in neighboring Connecticut.
> In Eng. a term of contempt (1750s) before its use as a general term for "native of New England" (1765); during the American Revolution it became a disparaging British word for all American natives or inhabitants.


 
As a native Connecticut-er (Connecticutress-?), I am not at all offended - in fact, my Massachusetts relatives used to poke fun at us (gently) for being _CT Yankees_! As I grew older, it also brought to mind the wonderful story by one of my favorite authors, Mark Twain, _A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court_ (as mentioned in one of the dozen previous posts). To see the full text, see here.

As for the term   'nigger', I would never use this term; as far as I can tell, it's extremely pejorative, even within the American black community. Within the community, you may hear 'niggah', but generally its use is frowned upon at all times.

P.S. Just saw your post, emma - since we are definitely NOT trying to be racist, but are having a linguistic discussion, I just threw in the warning symbols as a 'heads up' - from what I've seen, all topics are ok, if they're handled in a professional manner, from a linguistic point of view (not as expressions of personal opinion, which has not happened here, in my humble opinion).  If I'm wrong, anybody, please feel free to correct me - I'm trying to inform, not offend anyone.


----------



## emma42

french4beth, but you've just used the N word!  My question was about its use in language discussion.  Whether to spell it out or not.


----------



## french4beth

emma42 said:
			
		

> french4beth, but you've just used the N word! My question was about its use in language discussion. Whether to spell it out or not.


Sorry, emma, I had already posted my comments when I saw your question... I feel that any word can be spelled out, if we use the tools we have here in the forum (the  ) and as long as the discussion is based on language use... Any moderators still around who could clarify?


----------



## timpeac

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=159592

I don't think this discussion is on topic here. Continue in the attached please.


----------



## OlivierG

I think that when talking about an offensive word, it's better to spell it completely, for the sake of clarity. 
Adding the  symbol is then recommended.

Edit: Thanks, Tim!


----------



## polaire

OlivierG said:
			
		

> I think that when talking about an offensive word, it's better to spell it completely, for the sake of clarity.
> Adding the  symbol is then recommended.
> 
> Edit: Thanks, Tim!



Dear Olivier G:

I _*strongly*_ disagree.  There's no issue of clarity here.  People know perfectly well what word is being alluded to.  The "N" word spelled out is an extremely racist term.  You should have no illusions as to this.

A little while ago I was reading a past post in this forum by a Frenchman who, in response to a question, said that French people tend to correct the grammar of foreigners even if it seems rude because, and I'm paraphrasing, "If you had set your clothes on fire you would want to be told about it, wouldn't you?"

Using the "N" word as if it were a neutral aspect of language is like walking around with your clothes on fire.  Especially if you are a foreigner.

I saw a post suggesting that the "N" word was comparable to "Frog."  The ignorance of that comment defies expression.


If someone said (s)he was offended by vulgar curse words or racial, sexual and ethnic slurs (and you knew what was being alluded to, it was not a question of education) would you continue to post those words without redacting them?  I wouldn't.

I understand the issue of censorship, but the "N" word is not a close case.

Thank you.

Polaire


----------



## emma42

polaire, let me be quite clear. I am under no illusions about this word and know that it is incredibly offensive. I am afraid, though, that oftentimes people "do not know perfectly well what word is being alluded to". What about native Mandarin speakers, Hungarian speakers etc etc? They may never have seen this word before and may want an explanation.  Would you want them to read this word and then translate it as "twit" from the context and then go and use it as "twit" in a conversation?  Of course, any native English speakers would immediately point out that this is not a "neutral" term.

This is not about censorship, this is about discussion of language with all the political and cultural matters that follow. The word exists and sometimes it needs to be discussed and sometimes it needs to be spelled out.


----------



## polaire

emma42 said:
			
		

> polaire, I think this was a misunderstanding between Karine and me.  Some people have spelled out the word  "n****r" in postings, usually with a warning symbol.  I think some people are of the opinion that we should be able to spell out any word as we are in the business of discussing language.  A misunderstanding arose between Karine and I for the very reason that I did not spell out the "N" word in English.
> 
> I know that forer@s  have different views on the explicit spelling out of words, such as the "N" word.  I suspect there have been threads on it's use in these Fora too.
> 
> Do you think we should never spell it out in a discussion of it?


Dear Emma42:

Thank you for asking.  As noted in my comment to Olivier G, I would not spell out offensive terms that some other forum member finds objectionable if I thought everyone else knew what was intended.

I don't know anyone who uses the "N" word or who thinks it's OK to use in any company, polite or otherwise.


----------



## emma42

But how could you possibly know or guess that "everyone else knew what was intended"?  These forums are used by many many nationalities with varying degrees of competence in English.


----------



## polaire

emma42 said:
			
		

> polaire, let me be quite clear. I am under no illusions about this word and know that it is incredibly offensive. I am afraid, though, that oftentimes people "do not know perfectly well what word is being alluded to". What about native Mandarin speakers, Hungarian speakers etc etc? They may never have seen this word before and may want an explanation.  Would you want them to read this word and then translate it as "twit" from the context and then go and use it as "twit" in a conversation?  Of course, any native English speakers would immediately point out that this is not a "neutral" term.
> 
> This is not about censorship, this is about discussion of language with all the political and cultural matters that follow. The word exists and sometimes it needs to be discussed and sometimes it needs to be spelled out.



Emma42,

I disagree.  I just Googled "The N word" and got 324 million hits.  There's hardly an information vacuum. And it's not seeing the word used once that bothers me.  It's seeing it repeated as if it were as inoffensive as something like "limey."

As someone wrote me privately, the "N word' is in a class of its own.


----------



## emma42

polaire, you can google whatever you like, but the fact remains that many many non native speakers do not know what some taboo words mean and may need to know.  How can they google a word if they have never heard it before, for example?  Do you expect them to google every single word they come across that they are not sure of?  Apart from that, google is notoriously bad for proving or disproving points of language, as has been demonstrated many times on these Fora.

Would you like to see the word c**t dealt with in this way too?  What about "T**g"? or "G*d" or Moh****d" without it being followed by "Peace be upon Him"?

You must see that this is about learning, not about anything else.  You can be 1000 % sure that if anyone used the N word in any other context they would be banned immediately.


----------



## mariposita

I would never use the word in question and I would be deeply offended if it were used in my presence. I have, unfortunately, heard this word used quite a lot all over the United States and each time that I heard it, I stopped the speaker in question and told them how offended I was.

All of that said, I do believe that vulgar words, racist words, etc. should be spelled out here because this is a place where people come to learn about words, not a place where people are allowed to voice their racist or political opinions. It is very important for any foreigner learning English to know that they should never, under any circumstances use this word, no matter how appropriate it might seem in a particular context.

After writing all of that, I can't bring myself to write the word itself, but I do defend the rights of others to do so in the spirit of learning and study.


----------



## polaire

emma42 said:
			
		

> polaire, you can google whatever you like, but the fact remains that many many non native speakers do not know what some taboo words mean and may need to know.  How can they google a word if they have never heard it before, for example?  Do you expect them to google every single word they come across that they are not sure of?  Apart from that, google is notoriously bad for proving or disproving points of language, as has been demonstrated many times on these Fora.
> 
> Would you like to see the word c**t dealt with in this way too?  What about "T**g"? or "G*d" or Moh****d" without it being followed by "Peace be upon Him"?
> 
> You must see that this is about learning, not about anything else.  You can be 1000 % sure that if anyone used the N word in any other context they would be banned immediately.



Dear Emma42

All I know is that if a member strenuously objected to the repeated spelling out of a word that already had been used once in the thread I would redact the word in future posts.  I tend to err on the side of not needlessly offending people.

* I certainly would not throw around blatantly offensive terms as if they were casual language in an ordinary query.  *I have seen that done in this thread, although certainly not by you. 

I'm glad this issue has been raised in the forum.  

Polaire


----------



## Cath.S.

This thread has gone totally off-topic.


----------



## OlivierG

It's now off-topic indeed. The original question (Pejorative name for Americans in French) having been fully addressed, it is now closed.


----------

